# Al fondo



## carlito84

La frase in questione è: *Hubiera sido como traicionar el recuerdo de aquella linda historia de amor con irlandesa al fondo*.
Il protagonista si riferisce a un'ammaccatura sulla sua auto, risalente alla sua storia d'amore di cui parla, che non vuole assolutamente riparare.
Il senso è chiaro (quasi del tutto)... Sarebbe stato come tradire il ricordo di quella graziosa storia d'amore con irlandese (sullo sfondo?). Sembrerebbe una di quelle diciture da titolo pittorico... eppure mettendolo in italiano qualcosa si perderebbe visto che l'aggettivo spagnolo ha l'uscita sia per maschile sia per femminile, mentre in italiano no.
Come risolverlo (posto che il senso che ho reso io sia quello giusto) ?


----------



## Neuromante

Non capisco Quale aggettivo? Nel testo c´è soltanto "linda", ed è pure trascurabile.
Se parli di "irlandese", che qua sarebbe un nome, basta aggiungere "donna/ragazza/gata/monaca/scuadra" o quello che corrisponda


----------



## carlito84

OK Neuromante... ma in tutto ciò "al fondo" come renderlo?


----------



## flljob

Irlandesa es otro adjetivo, pero usado como sustantivo. Sí parece el título de un cuadro: con ragazza irlandese sullo sfondo. ¿Se diría así?


----------



## carlito84

Por supuesto Flljob!  Gracias.


----------



## flljob

Non sarebbe meglio "con donna irlandese sullo sfondo"?


----------



## carlito84

Sì sì... ofrece un sentido mejor... Perfecto de esta manera!


----------



## Geviert

Sinceramente no estoy de acuerdo con la interpretación que dan. Primero, al fondo no es adjetivo, como bien afirma Neuro. Si se menciona "al fondo" y se habla de un auto, vuol dire _in fondo nella vettura.  _

"Sullo fondo", en el sentido paesaggistico que le quieres dar, Carlitos, sarebbe "con irlandesa *de *fondo".


----------



## carlito84

Entonces, Geviert, ¿tù qué tradución italiana harías de la frase inicial?


----------



## Geviert

Ma dimmi una cosa prima: quest' "irlandesa" si riferisce alla nazionalità della ragazza di cui racconta il tizio? Senza articolo mi sembra strano.


----------



## flljob

*7.* prep. Precisa el lugar o tiempo en que sucede algo. _Le cogieron a la puerta._ _Firmaré a la noche.
_*8.* prep. Indica la situación de alguien o algo. _A la derecha del director._ _A oriente._ _A occidente
_
Como puedes ver, la preposición a también indica lugar, situación.

El título de un poema es "*Naturaleza muerta con fondo marino".

*


----------



## Geviert

flljob said:


> *7.* prep. Precisa el lugar o tiempo en que sucede algo. _Le cogieron a la puerta._ _Firmaré a la noche.
> _*8.* prep. Indica la situación de alguien o algo. _A la derecha del director._ _A oriente._ _A occidente
> _
> Como puedes ver, la preposición a también indica lugar, situación.
> 
> El título de un poema es "*Naturaleza muerta con fondo marino".
> 
> *



En efecto Job, por eso traduzco "*in* fondo".


----------



## carlito84

Geviert said:


> Ma dimmi una cosa prima: quest' "irlandesa" si riferisce alla nazionalità della ragazza di cui racconta il tizio? Senza articolo mi sembra strano.



Sì, "irlandesa" si riferisce alla ragazza. Credo che la descrizione sia voluta in questo modo... come appunto il titolo di un quadro!


----------



## Geviert

Allora se sei convinto, siamo  più che a postoooo! toh!


----------



## carlito84

Un momento un momento un momento!!!  Mi è appena nato un dubbio... Può essere che "al fondo" sia collegato a "traicionar"???


----------



## Geviert

Beh, allora siamo messi proprio male! Vediamo: quel "al fondo" dipende da quale fondo sta parlando il personaggio. Tutto è possibile in questo mondo dimenticato da Dio: in fondo all'auto, la ragazza "sullo sfondo", "irlandesa con fondo marino", "al fondo (del mar)". Se ci metti il paragrafo, bene, altrimenti ciccia!


----------



## Geviert

Sullo sfondo sembra più plausibile. Potresti mettere ciò che segue?


----------



## carlito84

Questo era un flashback... finisce qui.


----------



## Geviert

Se non ci sono più elementi, allora vuol dire _con irlandesa al fondo (de aquella linda historia). _


----------

